# Gearing up



## Rag1 (May 28, 2008)

Just finished making all my rubs and sauces for my first comp this weekend. It's being held at the Atlantic City horse track. The promoter left a message on my phone welcoming us. He said "take all the room you need, just use all you take". Cool. 
Somebody said Bobby Flay may be there.
If not too tired Sat night, we will take a limo that's available to the board walk and hang out.
Looking forward to see how I stack up against other teams. It could be a loooog ride home.


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck!! Enjoy yourself.

Have fun!

Play hard!


----------



## Rag1 (May 29, 2008)

Blind Pig BBQ said:
			
		

> Good luck Rag!
> 
> Do you know what teams will be competing?



No, I haven't seen the team list. I don't think anyone I know will be there.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2008)

Good luck Barb


----------



## BBQcure (May 29, 2008)

*this weekend*

break a leg

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 29, 2008)

Go get em Rag.  Bring home the bling and the pics to prove it.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 29, 2008)

Good luck guys.  We'll be pulling for ya.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2008)

Bubba I wish we could see Rag at turn in time...I wonder if he'll put to use what we taught him  
Barb will probably kick his ass


----------



## monty3777 (May 29, 2008)

Good luck - share some pics if you have the time to take some


----------



## Unity (May 29, 2008)

Have a great comp, Rag!

--John


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 29, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bubba I wish we could see Rag at turn in time...I wonder if he'll put to use what we taught him
> Barb will probably kick his ass



I gave him a great deal of advice/tips via PM's.  He'll be okay.  I expect him to do well.


----------



## Rag1 (May 29, 2008)

Ah, what times turn-in????
Can you turn in all 4 at once???
I told Barb that I don't need a blocker.....I'll wear a thong


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2008)

Good luck to ya' Rag!


----------



## cleglue (May 29, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2008)

Good luck Rag!  Take a bag of the sausage and manchego cheese you shared with me at Salisbury, it brings good luck!


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 1, 2008)

My first comp is behind me now. I'm not sure of all the results yet. They called out the top 10 in each category, but no score sheets for the teams.
We got a call for 8th in Brisket and 7th in ribs. This means chicken and pulled pork is somewhere beyond 10th. 
Although it's nice to collect a ribbon(s), this is mid-pack when only 17 teams compete.
We knew two other teams there, 3 eyz BBQ and Fat Angel, and one is GC and the other RGC. At least I hang with heavy company.  

I had all my dish antennas out to get good reception (1st pic)

http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/ACpics/


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations Rag on the two calls!  Very nice showing for first time out!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2008)

your first comp and you got 2 calls?  CONGRATS!


----------



## Unity (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations Rag!

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job Rag!


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats on your calls.

Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job.  Tell Barb to lose the "dead weight" and she'll be GC before she knows it.  Anxious to hear gory details.


----------



## Impailer (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations from Danielle and I !!!!!

Woot 2 calls that rocks!!!!


----------

